# First Market/Expo Today!



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It was the Kansas City Food Circle Expo. A friend and I shared a table, so my costs were just time, gas, and $17.50 for 1/2 a table fee. I gave away all my samples (200) and could have used waaay more (note to self for next year), and sold over 50 bars of soap. I made over $250, which is not a ton, but I think it was time well spent. And I was amazed at how well the re-batched "Old Fashioned Hand Milled Soap" sold. I guess it helps that it was cheap. 

So, here are a couple of pictures. Ok, 3. 

Our table, with me and my youngest DD, who was a HUGE help and fantastic advertising. People kept coming up to our table saying things like, "This cute little girl told us that we needed to come over and check out The Little Flower Farm's soaps." Please excuse that my eyes are closed and that I look 9 months pregnant in that apron! (After I saw the picture, I was like, ok, apron and hoodie don't work together...move to plan B.) Many thanks to Sondra for my banner/sign and to Karen for the hoodie, apron, t-shirt, etc)










Another shot of the table, this time without people.









A close-up of my soap display.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well congrats on a successful day! I like your soap display.


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Stacey, that set up looks great. Love those aprons! And you don't look 9 months pregnant. :nooo Thanks for sharing! Lisa


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Your first setup looks a lot better than my first setup! It sounds like you did great. I'd say $250 isn't shabby at all.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice job - I love the photo of the mud covered children. We do a similar thing.  

Just a thought - it looks like you've got a lot of written info all over the place. In our area (may be different where you are), we've found that less was more and people were more likely to engage us (and hence more likely to buy) the less written word we had out. We're pretty much down to just prices and photos now.

PJ


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Those kids belong to my friend...she does a goat milk laundry soap and was using that half of the table. It's not quite as much written info as it looks like...one my side, there is my retailer's tax certificate and a sign that says that tax is included in the price (both of which they say were are supposed to have out), then there was that magazine that was my friends...which I don't think really added anything and will probably not be there next time around. But point well-taken...nobody really looked at the written stuff anyway. Mostly we were talking...I found that offering a free sample of soap got people over to see us that otherwise would have walked right on by.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I wouldn't bother putting the tax cert on the table. Just having it in case somebody asks to see it (nobody ever has for us) should be sufficient. 

PJ


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well that makes sense to me, but the form itself says that it has to be displayed in a conspicuous location, so I was just trying to do that. But I didn't get a chance to walk around to see what everyone else did, so it might be overkill.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

What the form says, and what people do are two different things.  Especially when it concerns valuable real estate space. 

PJ


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

This is great! Love it, very inspirational  I love that your daughter is there with you. Your display looks really nice. I would be pretty happy with $250 for a first show!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I want you to know....My mother has a picture of my sister and I thats looks almost EXACTLY like that!!!! It was right after E.T. came out and we wanted to look like him!!!! That SOOOOO funny.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats Stacy!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome Stacey It sure is great to see you out there selling. I'm sure it feels great too! I LOVE your soap display shelf. Tam


----------

